# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Person above u Ko kahan Dekhna Pasand karen gay

## Omar

Person above u Ko kahan Dekhna  :Embarrassment:  Pasand karen gay

Atv,Qtv, Mtv,Star Plus, MM1,2 , Cartoon Network??????????????????????

----------


## Endurer

star plus (parvati auntie k sath uncle OM ki jagah per  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## palwasha

mtv pe nikhal k sath

endurer ap star plus k dramey dekhtey ho kya

----------


## Endurer

jee dektha hoon mein  :Smile: 

apko mtv per cyrus barocha k sath.

----------


## palwasha

yuck khaha mainnnnnnn aur khaha cyruc yyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkk  kkk
wasey gud dekhtey rahooooo star plus k dramey kush raho gey ap

----------


## Endurer

apko cyrus nahi pasand ?  :Big Grin: 

or star plus k dramay dekh ker koi khush kese reh sakta hai :s mein dekhta nahi, zabardasti dikhaye jate hien mujeh :x

----------


## palwasha

nahi cyrus nahi pasand


kyo zaberdasti dekhaye kesy jatey hai

----------


## OmI

Cartoon Network :P

----------


## palwasha

wasey vo hai kyn khahi ap hi tou nahi ho shayad apney apney ap o dream main dekha hooo

----------


## OmI

Naaahhh !!!
Kyuon Cartoon Network pasand nahi hai kia ???
Phir kahan aana pasand karogi ???

----------


## Omar

u ko bhe multan mein mangoes eat kertay huey or meray mijh ko bhe send kerna

----------


## KOHINOOR

u ko Lahore Main  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## unexpected

u ko karachi mein

----------


## KOHINOOR

u ko Rawalpindi Main  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

u Ko China mein

----------


## waffa

lolz same place pai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u ko hongkong :bg:

----------


## Omar

Karachi mein

----------


## waffa

bangladesh  main

----------


## Omar

appppkooo K2 per kesa baree garme hein naaaa

----------


## waffa

haan tum b chalo  na

----------


## Omar

haan yahaan bhe hi temp hey phir kiss din chelna hey weekend per sahee ?????  Heera lal ko bhe saath mein le chaleingay

----------


## KOHINOOR

o bhai Kahan Ka Program ban raha hai ????
Mujhe bhi saath le ker jana Hai Kahan :wink:

----------


## Omar

Yar fill haal to Camping ka mood horaha hey K2 per Chalna hey ????????

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u ko beach pe

----------


## Omar

ahh nahin beach per nahin jana we guys are going for camping on K2

----------


## KOHINOOR

u ko K2 Per :P

----------


## Omar

yar me ko kyun app mein or waffa bhe chal rahey hein mein ney wahan Marriot mein 3 rooms Book ker waliye hein dont worry Flight k timings bhe bataaonga app ko
Bus mazey kareingey

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me 2 wanna go there :P

----------


## Omar

No girls aloowed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KOHINOOR

K2 Per Jarahey hain hum tou K2 Per Hi Milien Ge :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> No girls aloowed


Y not ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

u ko Multan Main :P

----------


## Omar

Haan inko Multan he bheejo to theek hey

Hum Chaltey hein K2 

Mera Program final hey bus waffa bro ka intizaar hey

----------


## KOHINOOR

Main Bhi Tiyar Hoon but Drean Boy Bro Jane Ka Time Bata Dena Mujhe  :Smile: 

U Ko Tou K2 Per Hi Milein Ge :wink:

----------


## Omar

nahin yar i will pick u and then we will pick waffa bro or phir masti kertay huey jaien gay

----------


## KOHINOOR

ok :up;

Aap Ko K2 Per  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Apko Effiel tower per

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u 2

----------


## waffa

u ko  dosti ki dunya main  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

u ko Lahore Main :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u ko zoo me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

u ko kisi kay dil main

----------


## hunteralone

person abv me ko sheikhupura

----------


## ArmaaN

aap ko karachi me

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pagal khane :whistle;

----------


## spotlesssoul

Jahan inke liye khushiyaan bikhree hoyee hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awwww same  :hug1:

----------


## unexpected

u ko singapore

----------


## spotlesssoul

Thankoo sweet sis :hug1:

Ummm...Jahan Inke liye behtari ho  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapko eik beeeeeautiful jagah

----------


## spotlesssoul

awee :$

Aapko bhi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapko kahin door :bg:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Kahan bhalla ^o) Aur yeh door kiss silsilay main  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## unexpected

u ko Lahore Main   :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u ko lahore mein tooo

----------


## Omar

U ko Karchi mein

----------


## paki_gurl

u ko...ny mein....

----------


## KOHINOOR

u ko Pak Main :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u ko bangladesh :bg:

----------


## Omar

u ko Leabnon mein

----------


## paki_gurl

u ko......paris mein.......

----------


## Omar

UK

----------


## paki_gurl

philadelphia

----------


## Omar

^ where it is ?
u ko yahaan dubai mein

----------


## KOHINOOR

U Ko Lahore Main  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

u ko .....jahan jaa kar aap khush ho jao  :wink:

----------


## KOHINOOR

U Ko Pak Main :hug1:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nywheeere

----------


## Omar

u ko China

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same

----------


## waffa

same

----------


## Try2StopME

zoo    :Smile:  

.............

----------


## waffa

aap ko tu wahan he dekhta hoOn

----------


## KOHINOOR

Aap Ko Lahore  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ArmaaN

aapko jupiter  :Big Grin:

----------


## rikki_punjabi

> aapko jupiter



well i wud like too c u on tree...lolzzzzz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzz...uhm..u ko...dt pe  :Big Grin:

----------


## ryma

Same Sweety...  :Big Grin:

----------

